# PGA Tour without Tiger.....



## Tincup! (Aug 21, 2011)

sure is boring. Rory (soon to be on PGA Tour) is about the only highlight but he certainly isn't the next Tiger nor does he want to be. I wonder if Tiger will return in 2012 and give us something of interest to watch from the couch. I predict a return...one major and more multiple tournament wins than anyone else in the field. Any other thoughts / projections?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish no ill feelings, fate, or other problems for Woods, but if he is done then so be it. His playing, or not playing has nothing to do with my world. However, he is the only pro golfer out there who can move the needle as far as the American media, and sponsors are concerned. I do not know how the rest of the world's tour fans feel about him. My idea of watching a televised golf tournament, except for the Masters, and The Open, is to catch pieces, and parts of it while channel surfing. I also spend more time watch the US Open too when it is set up really tough. I want watch those guys putting on hardwood like flooring. :laugh:

To me, watching every day golf on TV is boring, with or with out Woods. I support the old saying the "golf should be played, not watched". 

I would guess he will win some more tournaments, which may even include a major or two. However that guess assumes he will play in a few tournaments before the end of 2011, to get ready for 2012. At the very least, I would like to see him get in a pretty full schedule of golf before the 2012 Masters. 

The fact is those are pretty serious injuries he is coming off of. Also since Foley is his swing coach, he is retooling his swing with Foley's modified version of the Stack & Tilt. This type of swing requires the golfer to keep most of their weight on the lead foot during the swing. It's a successful swing method. However, in Wood's case this is the same leg (knee & achilles) that has been repaired. Then again, perhaps Foley is teaching Woods something different that does not include keeping the front leg loaded though out the swing. I am pretty sure a weekend warrior could play golf with that type of body repair, but at the level Woods needs to play at, I am not sure. Time will tell. :dunno:


----------



## Tincup! (Aug 21, 2011)

Good thoughts. I will always watch religiously the Masters, the Open, and the Ryder Cup with or without Woods...but without Woods or a future man-child I will merely flip channels during a PGA event. And I prefer to play golf as opposed to watching it But in my humble and shallow opinion, the best thing for golf would be a Woods come back. Great story...from Riches to Rags back to Riches.


----------



## JazMajor (Aug 10, 2011)

PGA would still be a good tournament to watch even without tiger, but it would be better though if he can play. Anyway, Rory Mcllroy is good golfer, that is why I believe that PGA tour would still be an exciting tournament to watch. 


Tiger should follow MJ's advice, get healthy.


----------



## GLA (Aug 25, 2011)

He has brought everything on himself, and has hardly endeared himself to the crowd but there is no disputing that the PGA tour would be worse off without him.

Although I don't like him as a person, I wish him a swift return to form. Doesn't anyone else miss those final pairings of Woods and Mickelson battling it out?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I watch too much golf but quite frankly don't miss the Tiger coverage one little bit. I love watching Tiger at his best but Tiger-mania had reached the feeding frenzy stage where even if he was playing badly he got loads of coverage. 

At least now that he's not playing there is a better balance of coverage with plenty of coverage of the leader and the chasing pack.

I'd like to see him back playing at his best but if/when he does I hope the tv coverage reflects who's doing what in the tournament rather than all the crap we were getting.


----------



## Tincup! (Aug 21, 2011)

Big Hobbit...LOL...the coverage is ridiculous. Even now when he isn't even close to being in contention he is mentioned or covered as much as the leaders of the golf tournament. The Euro tour coverage superior on many fronts...but regarding Tiger coverage...the PGA Tour drew so many incremental couch potatoes because of Tiger and they are so desperate to find a replacement but unfortunately a guy like this only comes around once in many decades. 

I do think there is a large base of more sophisticated golf conisuers that are glad Tiger has gone off the radar so they can enjoy their niche sport watching.


----------

